# 7900 vs. 9000 left 2X shifter



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

What's the difference? Crashed, broke left 2X 7900. Found 9000 left 2X on ebay.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Big differences. Besides shape and feel 10 speed vs 11 speed shifting. The left side ie front shifting will not be smooth as the fd has been redisgned. You will need another 7900 shifter for it to work or upgrade most of your Groupset.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

9000 will have more cable pull because of the longer arm on the front derailleur.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 9000 will have more cable pull because of the longer arm on the front derailleur.


Yes, cable pull ratios are different. You cannot mix different generations. However, if you don't care about appearance, you can use a 6700 or 5700 shifter.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Yes, cable pull ratios are different. You cannot mix different generations. However, if you don't care about appearance, you can use a 6700 or 5700 shifter.


Using a ST-5700 or ST-6700 front shifter on a FD-7900 is not a recommended compatible configuration. http://productinfo.shimano.com/download/?path=pdfs/archive/2012_Compatibility_en.pdf

The 7900 setup is designed to have no big chainring trim position and as a result, using the 5700/6700 shifter with 7900 front derailleur may result in some slight rubbing here and there since its cage is shaped differently. It will work, just not what you'd call 'optimal'.


----------

